# Vos Plus Beaux Voyages...



## alèm (6 Décembre 2005)

Au vu d'une grande partie des photos postées dans le sujet "Vos plus belles photos", j'ai l'idée de faire ce sujet qui pourrait contenir non seulement vos photos mais aussi vidéos, textes, illsutrations, dessins que vous auriez réaliser pendant ou à la suite de vos plus beaux voyages.

Amusez-vous bien.


----------



## bengilli (7 Décembre 2005)

Aux States, l'Antelope Canyon, juin 2003.


----------



## bengilli (7 Décembre 2005)

Toujours les States, Monument Valley et le grand canyon...


----------



## supermoquette (7 Décembre 2005)

waaouw, tu connais la différence de hauteur entre les sommets plats et le fond des canyons ???


----------



## WebOliver (7 Décembre 2005)

Mon plus beau voyage fut sans doute le Pérou et la Bolivie. L'Indonésie fut pas mal non plus. 

Bon, et il y a eu l'Inde récemment, mais c'est encore trop proche pour entrer dans le classement.  




Le Taj Mahal le matin au réveil... :love:


----------



## jpmiss (7 Décembre 2005)

bengilli tes photos sont vraiment superbes. Ma préférée c'est Monument Valley. Les barbellés donnent de la profondeur et ca fait plus western 

Pour sm: la profondeur moyenne du grand canyon est de 2000 m.


----------



## yvos (7 Décembre 2005)

c'est pas possible d'enrober les photos avec quelques trucs qui vont ont plu, pourquoi ça vous a plu, quelques infos, tout ça?


----------



## enka (7 Décembre 2005)

Indonésie: Magnifique!

Un (trop) bref résumé ici et des photos là


----------



## yvos (7 Décembre 2005)

enka faut qu'on cause, je crois qu'on est allés dans la même rizière  ...c'est le pays toraja ça, nan?


----------



## jpmiss (7 Décembre 2005)

Pour changer des destinations exotiques, un de mes plus beau voyage c'est la Corse. J'y suis allé plusieurs fois et c'est toujours aussi génial.




























			
				yvos a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas possible d'enrober les photos avec quelques trucs qui vont ont plu, pourquoi ça vous a plu, quelques infos, tout ça?


 
Alors j'aime beaucoup la Corse parce que c'est tres beau.

 

En plus on y mange tres bien, les gens sont sympa (eh oui!) et en plus c'est en face de chez moi. D'ailleurs, ce matin on voyait tres bien ses sommets depuis les hauteurs de Nice. C'etait magnifique!


----------



## WebOliver (7 Décembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Pour changer des destinations exotiques, un de mes plus beau voyage c'est la Corse. J'y suis allé plusieurs fois et c'est toujours aussi génial.


Pour un Suisse c'est exotique la Corse, tu penses...  J'aimerais bien y aller d'ailleurs un de ces quatre.  

Très bonne idée ce fil.  Mon prochain voyage, peut-être en... Inde l'année prochaine.


----------



## enka (7 Décembre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> enka faut qu'on cause, je crois qu'on est allés dans la même rizière  ...c'est le pays toraja ça, nan?



exactement, je ne pourrais pas te dire exactement où  mais en tout cas, c'est ce que j'ai préféré en Indonésie, malgré que tout le reste soit magnifique et hyper intéressant aussi, mais dans le pays toraja y'a une atmosphère de sérénité absolue qui s'en dégage, c'est magique, surtout quand vous êtes le seul touriste dans toute la région...

Les rares touristes en voyage organisé nous prennaient d'ailleurs pour des malades de faire ça tout seul: entre le SRAS et la rébellion à 2000 km de là, on avait aucune chance de s'en sortir


----------



## benao (7 Décembre 2005)

salut les travellers!
mon plus grand voyage a ce jour, la californie; deux mois la-bas, que des bons souvenirs!
ici, escapade jusqu'au Grand Canyon, 15h de route! et par road 66. et retour à l'ocean! :love:


----------



## yvos (7 Décembre 2005)

enka a dit:
			
		

> exactement, je ne pourrais pas te dire exactement où  mais en tout cas, c'est ce que j'ai préféré en Indonésie, malgré que tout le reste soit magnifique et hyper intéressant aussi, mais dans le pays toraja y'a une atmosphère de sérénité absolue qui s'en dégage, c'est magique, surtout quand vous êtes le seul touriste dans toute la région...




faut pas hésiter à y retourner, la partie nord est à tomber, et il y a un archipel de furieux, les îles togians..faut du temps par contre, t'as un bateau par semaine qui dessert l'endroit, et personne ne sait quand et d'où il part


----------



## benao (7 Décembre 2005)

Californie, la suite, version dessin.
ce que j'ai adore la-bas, c'est la proximite avec la nature, des bestioles partout, j'ai meme croise un ours dans un parc ntional, mais un vrai!
la preuve :


----------



## AntoineD (7 Décembre 2005)

Et moi j'étais au Bénin, il y a pas loin d'un an :






C'était la première fois que je sortais de France alors forcément, c'est encore mon plus beau voyage 

J'y retourne bientôt, sans doute dès janvier et là, c'est promis, j'en parlerais régulièrement ici.


Pour la petite histoire : j'étais dans une école primaire où un certain Valerio Truffa organisait un atelier vidéo avec les mômes, très vivants


----------



## enka (9 Décembre 2005)

nettement moins loin:

je suis allé faire un tour en Ecosse récemment mais seulement pendant quelques jours (et il en faut beaucoup plus!).

paysages magnifiques, endroit complètement paumé, la pluie s'arrete de temps en temps, enfin c'est génial quoi!
ici


----------



## yvos (11 Décembre 2005)

Bon, c'est pas le plus beau voyage (d'ailleurs, c'est bien difficile de choisir), mais un assez inattendu.

C'était en Chine.
Inattendu parce que on avait choisi la Chine sur un coup de tête, parce qu'on avait absolument rien prévu, même pas en tête les grandes lignes..il y avait bien un endroit qui nous faisait fantasmer, la région du Xinjiang, mais on s'était dit que c'était pas jouable en aussi peu de temps (une 20aine de jours) et surtout qu'il y aurait un milliard de trucs à voir ailleurs.

On est donc partis pour Pékin, avec dans l'idée d'y rester une semaine et compléter avec les sites alentours, pour pas courir dans tous les sens..

1er jour, gros décalage dans la tête, grosse fatigue, et énooooorme ballade dans la Cité interdite (fabuleux, probablement un des sites les plus impressionnants que j'ai eu la chance de voir...il faut bien une journée pour apprécier)






...et surtout gros doute: est-ce qu'il y aura toujours autant de chinois partout où nous irons? :afraid:  ..soudain, crainte de faire un voyage trop urbain (chaque petit point sur une carte fait 5 millions d'habitants  ) alors qu'on a aussi envie de se reposer un peu, et envie de grands espaces (si possible pas commercial ) ... ...que faire ...retour à l'auberge de jeunesse (la joie des dortoirs et des nuits passées à espérer que le bruit s'arretera   )...finalement, on demande par acquis de conscience où on peut acheter des billets d'avions, juste pour vérifier les prix, juste pour se dire qu'on aura rien à regretter, et que le Xinjiang est hors de portée pour un voyage de courte durée  ...et grosse surprise, les vols sont super pas chers (on ferme les yeux sur la compagnie), grosse occase pour départ le surlendemain matin (il y a un système de discount sur les prix officiels assez au point) pour Urumqi...(4h de vol dans l'autre sens), capitale de la province (point rouge au centre sur la carte), à 3500km de Pékin..Le problème, c'est que le but, dans ce cas, c'est d'arriver à Kashgar, point de convergence et d'entrée en Chine des anciennes routes de la soie...et il faudra donc compléter par 24h de train d'affilée (on a des bons bouquins et les trains sont bons) 

Une vue du train (qui longe le désert du Taklamakan)






On arrive, coup de chance, à enchainer le vol puis le train dans la foulée (je passe sur la galère pour acheter les billets de trains, ne parlant ni lisant le chinois..demander quel train, quel heure, quelle place, quelle type de couchette dans un hall grand comme un stade foot remplis de chinois :afraid: qui n'ont qu'un seul but: doubler le plus de chinois possible  ), et on se retrouve donc là (le point à gauche complètement):






Kashgar, c'est l'asie centrale dans toute sa diversité, bien que les hans chinois aient la même politique à l'égard des ouïgours (l'ethnie musulmane de cette zone) qu'envers les tibetains (évidemment, pas de Dalaï Lama, alors tout le monde s'en fout  )...pour soumettre la province et briser toute velleité d'indépendance (il y a une toute une zone culturelle cohérente sur plusieurs pays, ça s'appelle le Turkestan - le pouvoir central n'a jamais très bien contrôlé cette région, et a recemment mis dans le lot le Xinjiang la lutte internationale contre le terrorisme soit disant islamiste...enjeu sous jacent, il y a aussi du pétrole dans cette région), mieux vaut diluer complètement la culture locale avec une colonisation chinoise massive.

Kashgar, c'est les odeurs de mouton dans la rue, les bazars, les marchés au bétail, les kazakh qui viennent vendre leurs petits chevaux mongols, les kirghizes qui viennent des montagnes avec leurs moutons, l'appel à la prière, le kebab, le thé au lait, les couleurs d'automne, des gens avec des tronches incroyables, le froid, le ciel bleu, une ambiance très moyen orient que j'adore, avec également plein de choses qui font penser à toutes ces républiques d'ex URSS, les immeubles staliniens, des hôtels minables mais pompeux, des restos-salle de bal énormes et vide..magnifique et étonnant. 






La suite, ça sera la Karakoram Highway


----------



## WebOliver (11 Décembre 2005)

Magnifique yvos, ça fait rêver et envie de partir (encore).


----------



## AntoineD (11 Décembre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Magnifique yvos, ça fait rêver et envie de partir (encore).



Oui ! j'irais volontiers en Chine, moi. 

Si un jour, je peux, je te demanderai des conseils pour le périple dont tu parles, ça m'a tout l'air très chouette


----------



## jpmiss (11 Décembre 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> ça m'a tout l'air très chouette



Très chouette?
T'es en petite forme.. moi j'aurais dit.... euh ben je sais pas... génial.. stupéfiant.. mortel.. trop d'la balle....


----------



## AntoineD (11 Décembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Très chouette?
> T'es en petite forme.. moi j'aurais dit.... euh ben je sais pas... génial.. stupéfiant.. mortel.. trop d'la balle....



...ben... il m'arrive d'être taciturne. 

Mais je n'en ai pas passé moins que toi


----------



## Dark Templar (11 Décembre 2005)

Yvos, les photos de ton site web sont magnifiques. Il faudra juste que tu m'explique comment tu as fais pour photographier la cité interdite avec si peu de monde, moi j'ai attendu cinq minutes rien que pour avoir le vide dans une toute petite cour intérieure.
Mon plus beau voyage ce n'est pas compliqué c'est le seul que j'ai fait depuis dix ans. Je ne vais pas poster les mêmes photos qu'yvos puisque les siennes sont beaucoup mieux (désolé, je n'ai jamais fait de photos, j'ai acheté un appareil sur place), juste une photo de la grande muraille où on a eu la chance d'avoir du mauvais temps (du coup la température était bien plus supportable) :





Un des premiers sites que j'ai visité ce sont les montagnes jaunes (Huangshan), et là je vous assure qu'on sent passer la montée (12 km de marches par l'entrée ouest, on voulait prendre l'autre mais on s'est plantés :rateau, parfois ça ressemble à ça :




Au passage je ne peux pas m'empêcher de penser à ceux qui montent les denrées et tous les produits nécessaires aux touristes au sommet :




Leur ascension commence à 5h du matin et ils sont chargés comme des mulets (j'en ai vu un avec deux bonbonnes de gaz et j'ai même vu des types monter en chaise à porteur). Malheureusement à Huangshan on a pas eu le magnifique lever de soleil promis (il est joli quand il y a assez de brouillard, soit en moyenne 1 jour sur 3). Après cela escale à Beijing où, à cause de la pollution, le plein soleil est aussi brillant que la lune chez nous puis Shanghai et là c'est vraiment différent de la Chine traditionnelle : la ville est très moderne, très riche et ressemble à n'importe quelle veille occidentale (sauf qu'on arrive quand-même à trouver des restos pas cher) avec une grosse présence des marques de luxe et de MacDo et Coca :




J'espère pouvoir y retourner quand je parlerai mieux chinois et découvrir l'intérieur du pays (là on a pas pu, faute de temps).


----------



## yvos (12 Décembre 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Il faudra juste que tu m'explique comment tu as fais pour photographier la cité interdite avec si peu de monde, moi j'ai attendu cinq minutes rien que pour avoir le vide dans une toute petite cour intérieure.



je te rassure, il y avait énoooooorméeeeeement de monde, probablement toute la population du pays au même moment dans la cité interdite... 





c'est bien cela qui nous a fait fuir  


_(en fait, il faut attendre un peu, aller aux bonnes heures, et surtout aller dans tous les pavillons annexes)_


----------



## enka (15 Décembre 2005)

Pas vraiment un voyage au sens vacances, et surtout nettement moins loin: une semaine à l'observatoire du Pic du Midi pour tourner un documentaire.
Vivre au rythme des astonomes, coincé par la tempête, observer le coucher de soleil sur les nuages, ect.

l'arc anticrépusculaire (l'ombre de la terre sur l'atmosphère):





Après la tempête, il faut attendre le déblayement pour pouvoir sortir... 




((c) julie Perriollat)

Plus de photos ici


----------



## yvos (19 Décembre 2005)

...suite du micro périple in China..on en était donc à Kashgar, réputé pour avoir probablement le plus gros marché d'Asie centrale..C'est aussi le point de départ (ou d'arrivée  ) de la célèbre Karakoram Highway qui relie le Pakistan à la Chine en longeant 3 pays (Kirghiztan, Tadjikistan, Afghanistan), ainsi que la chaine de montagne du Karakoram; dans laquelle se trouve le fameux K2. 

Pour y aller, plusieurs options, soit le bus direct pour le Pakistan, pas possible puisqu'on a pas le visa et qu'on a pas le temps (surtout  ), soit bus pourris aux horaires pas possibles...tout en sachant qu'il n'y a pas vraiment de bled sur le chemin..bref, solution de riche, on part avec avec un taxi qui s'improvise guide (ba ouais, il conduit tout droit sur la route )....

En quittant Kashgar, la route nous achemine vers les montagnes...





Ya plein de bergers qui traînent dans les parages, et aussi plein de chameaux à deux bosses 

Les montagnes se rapprochent, changent de couleurs, passent du noir au rouge..





Les paysages varient très vite à fur et à mesure que l'on monte...
maintenant, ce sont des dunes-montagnes 





Puis on atteint THE spot...le Lac Karakul (déjà posté des photos) et on décide, après moulte palabres auxquels on aura bien évidemment RIEN compris, de dormir sur place (on logera chez la famille, avec le poele qui fume au milieu de la pièce et toute la famille pour nous écouter ronfler), sans savoir vraiment comment on va survivre...Le lac se situe à 3500m..il fait légèrement froid...bref, après un repas rigolo (on a droit à quelques micro morceaux de viande sortis du frigo, cet à dire de dehors...rentré, en fait  avec du riz au lait de yak  ) on dort pas vraiment et vers 7h, on se lève histoire de se réchauffer  mais bordel, dehors il doit faire -20 :afraid: ...on se tente quand même une petite sortie, pour tomber sur ça






Le lac se trouve au pied du Muzthag Ata, qui culmine, grosso modo, à 7500m.

(le format est bizarre, parce que j'ai recadré, on voyait mes doigts sur la photo, tellement j'avais froid et n'arrivait pas à tenir correctement l'appareil 

Finalement, on repart vers sur la route, pour atteindre dans l'après midi la frontière pakistanaise, en s'arrêtant à Tashkurgan, ville frontière au milieu d'une plaine, encadrée par deux énormes rangées de montagnes :afraid: (et après retour à Kashgar)






Le point culminant de cet route qu'empruntaient les caravanes de la route de la soie est le Kunjerab pass, col-frontière à 4700m.

Il se dit que la partie la plus impressionnante de cette route se trouve au Pakistan..une prochaine fois certainement


----------



## ikiki (21 Décembre 2005)

Alors voilà, je vous fais un petit aperçu du seul voyage qu'il m'ait été donné de faire... pour le moment 

Je suis allé dans ce beau pays pour faire mon stage de maîtrise (en biologie végétale) avec 3 autres étudiants.
Nous étions logés dans le campus de l'Université de Durban, dans la région du Kwazulu-Natal.

A savoir : Ce pays contient à lui seul 70 % de la biodiversité mondiale, et le campus lui même est situé dans une réserve (ça change de Jussieu pour ceux qui connaissent )

*Durban*
Durban est la première métropole Indienne en dehors de l?Inde.

- L'hôtel de ville.





- Vue de pseudos bidons-villes en proche banlieue. 
L'apartheid est fini, mais les conséquences sont belles et bien présentes... (attention, pas de politique hein  )





*Réserves Hluhluwe et Umfolosi*
Nous sommes partis quelques jours en safari, en Jeep avec un ranger, puis seuls dans une petite Toyota Taz --> un vrai tape cul à deux balles, je vous dis pas dans les chemin de terres... 

- Premiers éléphants : si vous avez de bons yeux (désolé, je n?ai pas de télé-obj), on constate à gauche la femelle (dont le sommet du crâne présente un angle) et le mâle à droite (au crâne arrondi) dixit le ranger.





- De jolis zèbres encore... rendu carte postale. :love:





*Le Drakensberg*
Petite virée dans les montagnes, à quelques 300 km de Durban.
Littéralement, la montagne du dragon, faisant une partie naturelle de la frontière entre l'Afrique du Sud et le Lesotho.

- Howick Falls (sur la route du Drakensberg)
Après avoir vue une photo sur un calendrier du labo, décision d'aller voir ça de plus prêt.





- Amphitheatre
Un mur gigantesque en arc de cercle, d'où son nom.
A savoir : la distance séparant les deux pics culminants est de 8 kilomètres !!!





- Cathedral Peak
Non donné à ce site montagneux pour sa ressemblance - pas franchement flagrante mais faites marcher votre imagination - avec une cathédrale (si si si, regardez bien en arrière plan à droite).





Voilà un tout petit aperçu. Le choix des photos n'a pas été évident, car à restreindre, histoire de ne pas faire un truc trop long.

J'ai été émerveillé par la beauté des paysages, charmé par ses habitants, par leur gentillesse, leur culture, leur mode de vie totalement différent du notre, adepte du « si ce n?est pas fait aujourd?hui, cela le sera demain, ou même après demain »?
Un seul mot zulu à retenir : YEBO, qui signifie "bonjour", "ça va", "tranquille", "super"...

J'espère pouvoir y retourner et parcourir plus amplement ce magnifique pays.


----------



## ikiki (21 Décembre 2005)

Merci pour le boulage... 

Je vous conseil vraiment cette destination, car il y a tellement à voir, et c'est tellement diversifié entre la population, les réserves, les montagnes, la mer ... 
Mais au moins trois semaines à prévoir pour le périple, d'autant plus que mis à part le billet d'avion, ça ne coûte pas grand chose...


----------



## AntoineD (21 Décembre 2005)

ikiki a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour le boulage...
> 
> Je vous conseil vraiment cette destination, car il y a tellement à voir, et c'est tellement diversifié entre la population, les réserves, les montagnes, la mer ...
> Mais au moins trois semaines à prévoir pour le périple, d'autant plus que mis à part le billet d'avion, ça ne coûte pas grand chose...




Ouah non l'Afrique c'est trop relou :






C'étaient mes commodités à Ouidah, Bénin... 

Bon, ok, j'y retourne quand même en janvier-février. Je suis (placide et) maso.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Ouah non l'Afrique c'est trop relou :



ba pourquoi ?!? ca al'air convivial....
peut etre un peu sobre... mais le design est épurée


----------



## yvos (21 Décembre 2005)

superbe ballade, ikiki


----------



## alan.a (21 Décembre 2005)

ikiki a dit:
			
		

> Mais au moins trois semaines à prévoir pour le périple, d'autant plus que mis à part le billet d'avion, ça ne coûte pas grand chose...



6 ans n'ont pas suffi à notre famille pour tout voir, alors 3 semaines 

C'est un pays magnifique, d'une prodigieuse diversité !!!!
À faire, à faire et à refaire
Moi, il me manque, me manque et me remanque


----------



## ikiki (22 Décembre 2005)

Et oui, ça vaut bien ses 13 heures d'avion... :love:

(z'imaginez, moi qui fait 1m90 et qui voyage en éco... :mouais: )


----------



## GrInGoo (22 Décembre 2005)

Mes plus belles vacances pour l'instant , sud de l'italie, la calabre .


----------



## jpmiss (23 Décembre 2005)

t'as pas un peu forcé sur le bleu?


----------



## GrInGoo (23 Décembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> t'as pas un peu forcé sur le bleu?


 
Photo nullement retouché  . 
Prise avec un bon vieux Casio Z30 ( ca date ) et juste redimensioné pour le forum .


----------



## jpmiss (23 Décembre 2005)

GrInGoo a dit:
			
		

> Photo nullement retouché  .
> Prise avec un bon vieux Casio Z30 ( ca date ) et juste redimensioné pour le forum .


 
Ben il force sur le bleu je trouve. 

Et tu devrais essayer d'horizontaliser tes 2 premieres photos


----------



## yvos (23 Décembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ben il force sur le bleu je trouve.
> 
> Et tu devrais essayer d'horizontaliser tes 2 premieres photos


 
peut-être que GrInGoo a forcé sur le rouge


----------



## GrInGoo (23 Décembre 2005)

Lol jolie le jeu de mots .  

Je vais peut être traiter ces photos . :rose: 
J'ai l'habitude de traiter chaque photo qui sort de mon 350D, mais les anciennes photos, je touche pas trop . 

Je vais donc passer ces photos de vacances, dans la machine Photoshop ^^


----------



## CBi (23 Décembre 2005)

Pour les amateurs de voyages et de photos, le site d'un couple franco-kiwi de mes amis qui ont fait cette année Singapour-Paris à vélo !

L'aventure est au rendez-vous !


----------



## GrInGoo (23 Décembre 2005)

CBi a dit:
			
		

> Pour les amateurs de voyages et de photos, le site d'un couple franco-kiwi de mes amis qui ont fait cette année Singapour-Paris à vélo !
> 
> L'aventure est au rendez-vous !


Il faut vraiment en avoir du courage pour faire ca, c'est presque une année sabatique qu'il faut prendre


----------



## CBi (23 Décembre 2005)

GrInGoo a dit:
			
		

> Il faut vraiment en avoir du courage pour faire ca, c'est presque une année sabatique qu'il faut prendre



Pas presque, c'est ce qu'ils ont fait, partis de Singapour en janvier, arrivés à Paris en novembre.

Pour en revenir au sujet de ce thread, 2005 exceptionnellement riche en voyages pour moi =


























Kyoto, Lisbonne, Sydney, Bali, New York, Tokyo... les images se bousculent mais mes plus "fortes" destinations (à défaut de "beaux voyages",... je bouge pour mon boulot...)=
- la baie de San Francisco parce que Berkeley est probablement l'endroit le plus cool de la planète !
- et Shanghai, pas vraiment une ville touristique, mais sensations garanties !


----------



## yvos (23 Décembre 2005)

ya pas moyen de redecouper ou redimensionner, parce que là...


----------



## CBi (23 Décembre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> ya pas moyen de redecouper ou redimensionner, parce que là...



Si, je m'en occupe, effectivement..:rose:

C'est fait.


----------



## enka (17 Janvier 2006)

Trecking de 4 jours au Maroc dans le Haut Atlas, le reste de la semaine à Marrakech (17 -> 24/12)
Première sortie sur le sol africain pour moi.
paysages magnifiques, rando assez facile et très (trop  ) gastronomique. hébergement dans les gites dans des villages paumés (l'électricité commence à arriver), aucun touriste en vue, super ambiance...





Le souk de Marrakech version touristes





Les remparts de la Medina avec l'Atlas au fond





en rando, on se rapproche de l'Atlas





Village au bord d'un oued





Une vallée bien encaissée avec des terrasses irriguées pour le blé

D'autres photos ici


----------



## yvos (17 Janvier 2006)

enka a dit:
			
		

> Trecking de 4 jours au Maroc dans le Haut Atlas, le reste de la semaine à Marrakech (17 -> 24/12)




sympa cette petite ballade hivernale


----------



## enka (20 Janvier 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> sympa cette petite ballade hivernale



Ouais, très sympa, il faut savoir que la plupart font cette rando en plein été, avec des 35 - 40°C    
Le guide nous disait aussi que les groupes qu'il préferait c'était les français car ils s'arretent souvent prendre des photos, faire une pose, sortir des blagues ou des gateaux de leur poches, tandis que les allemands / autrichiens sont plus dans le genre 1er arrivé au sommet


----------



## CarodeDakar (24 Janvier 2006)

Que de belles photos vous avez!!! 

J'ai été au Maroc en 1990, et ça m'a fait revivre de merveilleux souvenirs.

Je commence ici, c'est un super forum pour moi!!!

---

Nord du Sénégal, Keur Momar Sarr. Village simple, avec du courant depuis 1998. Eau potable 5 ans après 

Photo prise en 2003.






La suite:


----------



## yvos (29 Janvier 2006)

Caro, n'hésite pas à repasser poster des photos de chez toi de temps en temps sur ce fil!


----------



## CarodeDakar (30 Janvier 2006)

C'est très gentil, cette invitation, Yvos  Mais après avoir vu ton site, et certaines photos ici-même, j'avoue être devenue presque honteuse devant mes photos. Je n'ai pas de bon appareil, ni de grandes qualités artistiques. En plus... je n'ai qu'à sortir de chez-moi: tout est si coloré Des fois, ça sort bien, mais ça, c'est une fois sur 50 ou 75  D'ailleurs, ce que je montre n'est pas toujours réussi, mais le moment et la place sont importants.

En voici une dernière, avant de me coucher.

Sur la première, ce sont les femmes qui attendent l'arrivée du poisson. En deux, on voit les pêcheurs qui tirent la prise - de 5 ans à 77 ans!.Tirer le filet dure quelques heures. Ils crient des sons pour s'encourager, qui ressemblent bizarrement à ceux que j'ai entendus - à la télévision et à la radio! - chez les femmes Inuits. Ils s'engueulent, se donnent des conseils. Devant, on voit d'aileurs le meneur de la troupe. 











J'ai oublié de dire l'endroit!!! C'est pas trop loin d'Accra (une heure et demi de route), à l'embouchure du fleuve Volta, sur le bord de l'Atlantique.


----------



## enka (30 Janvier 2006)

CarodeDakar a dit:
			
		

>



Tiens tiens, ça me rapelle quelque chose...






Bali, Lovina Beach.
Surprise au fond du filet, une grosse tortue qui finira, malheureusement pour elle, dans une casserole


----------



## borghy (31 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour a tous.
J'imagine que beaucoup d'entre vous ne voient pas qui je suis.. Normal , je ne frequente pas beaucoup le forum... Mais je suis un fan inconditionne du mac , ne vous en faite pas

Voila , je laissais ce petit post  pour vous montrez mon carnet de voyage en nouvelle zelande.

Il est principalement fait avec des photos prise avec mon eos 350D et mon sigma 18-200.
J'aurais aimer avoir un avis sur mes photos

Bon c'est aussi un carnet de voyage , donc beaucoup de textes , vous n'etes pas obligez de lire...
Il ya malheureusement presence de beaucoup de fautes car mon budget sur le net est limite et je dois tapper tres vite! 
J'espere que vous allez aimer ces photos!

www.borghy.blogspot.com


----------



## CarodeDakar (1 Février 2006)

Malheur qui n'a été que peu partagé par ventres affamés 

Lire: "Le dîner de Babette", par Karen Blixen. Mis en film sous "Le festin de Babette".

"Soupe à la tortue", comme entrée...

---

Sinon, j'ai assisté à la fin de la récolte de la pêche, samedi passé, et je crois qu'il n'y avait que quelques raies et des mini-poissons. 

Toutes ces heures de tires-le-filet pour si peu de résultats...  À l'image de plusieurs coins du continent.


----------



## CarodeDakar (1 Février 2006)

Beaucoup d'affection pour celle-ci. Keur Momar Sarr, Nord du Sénégal


----------



## GrInGoo (3 Février 2006)

Super . 

J'ai tout lu . 
Tu es parti comme ca et maintennat tu te débrouilles ? Tu avais des contacts avant de partir ?


----------



## ikiki (3 Février 2006)

Sympa le trip! 

J'ai lu en diagonale, mais je m'y arrêterai plus longtemps plus tard.
Il y a de chouettes clichés!


----------



## alèm (3 Février 2006)

je transfère dans le sujet "vos plus beaux voyages... "


----------



## borghy (5 Février 2006)

Hello!
Je suis belle et bien partit tout seul , sans contact , bien que j'ai vu durant mon voyage , un ancien camarade de classe! mais j'ai pas passe tout mon temps avec lui  , j'ai eu l'occasion de rencontrer pleins d'autre voyageurs , ravis que mes photos vous plaisent


----------



## Frodo_The_Hobbit (15 Février 2006)

Pour moi ca reste la thaïlande  Mon premier grand voyage  





Allé en petit bonus un couché de soleil  sur la ville de Bangkok


----------



## CarodeDakar (17 Février 2006)

Frodo, tes photos sont vraiment trop grosses, je n'arrive pas à voir d'un coup.

---

Marché à Accra, janvier 2006






---

J'espère que c'est pas trop gros, j'arrive pas à éditer. Si oui, je la ferai disparaître.


----------



## tweek (17 Février 2006)

Magnifiques photos!!


j'ai tout mis sur iWeb  >>> par ici >>>http://web.mac.com/tweeker/iWeb/Site/Home.html


----------



## AntoineD (20 Février 2006)

borghy a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour a tous.
> J'imagine que beaucoup d'entre vous ne voient pas qui je suis.. Normal , je ne frequente pas beaucoup le forum... Mais je suis un fan inconditionne du mac , ne vous en faite pas
> 
> Voila , je laissais ce petit post  pour vous montrez mon carnet de voyage en nouvelle zelande.
> ...




Euh, c'est mignon, mais pour être honnête ce genre de propos me fait un peu pitié... :



> Le soir venu , nous avons fete le depart d'une japonaise , que je vais appeler yoko tsuno , car j'ai oublier son nom .sinon on peut aussi voir tchin je crois , c'est un koreen , quoi passe sA Vie dans sa chambre de deux metre sur 1 a regarder la tele , et jouer avec son ordinateur ( le gros prolo quoi)



...

En tout cas, ça ne donne pas envie de lire le reste. 

C'est comme ça tout du long ?


----------



## jpmiss (20 Février 2006)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> C'est comme ça tout du long ?



On dirait bien:



> Enfin cette soiree etait amusante , et j'ai decouvert que l'apetit sexuel des femmes de l'est etait assez grannd ( 4 mec en une demi heure dans un bar...)
> (Pour plus de details croustillants , pour 5 euro , je vous raconte toute l'histoire...).


----------



## Luc G (20 Février 2006)

CarodeDakar a dit:
			
		

> Malheur qui n'a été que peu partagé par ventres affamés
> 
> Lire: "Le dîner de Babette", par Karen Blixen. Mis en film sous "Le festin de Babette".
> 
> "Soupe à la tortue", comme entrée...



Un film superbe avec une Stéphane Audran sublime   

(après la tortue, c'est cailles en sarcophage, faudrait un peu d'Égypte )


----------



## ikiki (20 Février 2006)

J'ai survolé le blog de borghy vite fait en mattant essentiellement les photos - que je trouvais pas mal pour certaines  - mais s'en m'attarder sur les commentaires   

En même temps si c'est écrit dans la précipitation...


----------



## jeanba3000 (5 Mars 2006)

Bonjour les gens !

Voici une première petite galerie de photos (que c'est long à scanner, j'en ai fait à peine le cinquième) de mon voyage au Gabon en janvier février dernier.


----------



## yvos (5 Mars 2006)

Superbe galerie!


----------



## bengilli (5 Mars 2006)

jeanba3000 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour les gens !
> 
> Voici une première petite galerie de photos (que c'est long à scanner, j'en ai fait à peine le cinquième) de mon voyage au Gabon en janvier février dernier.




 On se croirait _à la poursuite du diamant vert_... (mmmmmmh les cascades )

Vivement les sons d'ambiance


----------



## AntoineD (5 Mars 2006)

jeanba3000 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour les gens !
> 
> Voici une première petite galerie de photos (que c'est long à scanner, j'en ai fait à peine le cinquième) de mon voyage au Gabon en janvier février dernier.



Faut aimer le bois.


----------



## jeanba3000 (7 Mars 2006)

Antoine, avec quelque chose comme 95% de la surface couverte de forêt, difficile d'y échapper, surtout quand on y a passé les trois quarts du temps... 

Au fait... Tes photos ! Tes photos ! Tes photos !  

Bengili, les sons arriveront dans la version Flash sur mon site, mais mon scanner est une grande école de patience...


----------



## alan.a (7 Mars 2006)

Laisse lui un peu de temps, il a des semaines sans Lise-Marie à rattraper :rose:


----------



## CarodeDakar (7 Mars 2006)

Superbe galerie, le Gabon!!! Merci pour la verdure 

Ça me fait penser que j'aurais dû commencer ma carrière dans la forêt équatoriale sempervirens, au lieu du Sahel, avec ses arbres aux 50 mètres.


----------



## AntoineD (7 Mars 2006)

jeanba3000 a dit:
			
		

> Antoine, avec quelque chose comme 95% de la surface couverte de forêt, difficile d'y échapper, surtout quand on y a passé les trois quarts du temps...
> 
> Au fait... Tes photos ! Tes photos ! Tes photos !



AH, elles arrivent, elles arrivent   Un aperçu. J'ai vaguement publié une galerie sur le Forum Social mais je vais réorganiser ça.



			
				alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Laisse lui un peu de temps, il a des semaines sans Lise-Marie à rattraper :rose:



Et ça demande beaucoup de doigté, on ne fait pas ça à l'arrache. Au fait, Alan, pas de photo de ton voyage dans l'administration française ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2006)

Houlà ça y va fort par ici ...besoin d'un arbitre pour compter les points ? 

Excusez pour le dérangement , je passais juste pour dire que j'aime beaucoup les photos du Gabon de jeanba3000, le format carré ... et puis certaines photos ressemblent à des tableaux impressionnistes. 
On regarde, on sent l'odeur de la mousse humide, les goutelles des cascades : bref ... :love:

Un petit coup de coeur pour celle-là ...


----------



## alèm (10 Mars 2006)

marrant... Lorna a les mêmes coups de c&#339;ur que moi...   :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> marrant... Lorna a les mêmes coups de cur que moi...   :rose:


 Ça va commencer à devenir inquiétant ...


----------



## CarodeDakar (10 Mars 2006)

Hop, un petit retour, ça fait longtemps que je n'en ai pas mise une.

Nbimb, proche de Keur Momar Sarr, Sénégal, mars 2003.


----------



## jeanba3000 (27 Mars 2006)

Sympa, Caro, entre cette photo et la bannière de ta signature, on apprécierait d'en voir plus...

Sinon juste un petit passage pour signaler que ma galerie sur le Gabon s'allonge, j'ai à peu près doublé le nombre d'images en ligne, et là j'attaque les scanns de péloches 35 mm...


----------



## CarodeDakar (27 Mars 2006)

Cape Castle, à Cape Coast, à 3 h 30 (soit 150 km) d'Accra. Une maison des esclaves, visitée en fin de semaine.

Impressionnante visite.


----------



## CarodeDakar (31 Mars 2006)

Toujours à Cape Castle, Cape Coast, Ghana.

Dimanche passé.


----------



## HmJ (31 Mars 2006)

Ben une petite semaine a Kyoto, ville imperiale du Japon pendant un petit millenaire, ca fait du bien. Beau temps, premiers cerisiers en fleur, mais faut aimer les temples.


----------



## jeanba3000 (31 Mars 2006)

Des photos ! Des photos ! Des photos !


----------



## CarodeDakar (2 Avril 2006)

Pour encourager HmJ à mettre les siennes   Et surtout, pour échanger les images des voyages 

Datant de septembre passé:

Expo universelle, section environnement. Construction fait de milliers de Bics.


----------



## HmJ (4 Avril 2006)

Ecoutez, ce fil est tellement beau, j'en reste baba. Bon, la verite c'est que je n'ai pas d'espace de stockage pour mettre mes photos. Mais je veux m'y mettre (et promis vous verrez Kyoyo) : que me conseillez-vous ? En gros j'y mettrais ma bibliotheque, exportee automatiquement en 1024x768, aujourd'hui depuis iView et demain sous Aperture ? Merci pour vos conseils, et si vous voulez que je ne pollue pas ce fil dites-le moi.


----------



## Foguenne (4 Avril 2006)

HmJ a dit:
			
		

> Ecoutez, ce fil est tellement beau, j'en reste baba. Bon, la verite c'est que je n'ai pas d'espace de stockage pour mettre mes photos. Mais je veux m'y mettre (et promis vous verrez Kyoyo) : que me conseillez-vous ? En gros j'y mettrais ma bibliotheque, exportee automatiquement en 1024x768, aujourd'hui depuis iView et demain sous Aperture ? Merci pour vos conseils, et si vous voulez que je ne pollue pas ce fil dites-le moi.



Tu peux héberger les photos que tu veux montrer ici sur macgé au format 550 pixels, plus d'infos ici.


----------



## jeanba3000 (5 Avril 2006)

HmJ a dit:
			
		

> Ecoutez, ce fil est tellement beau, j'en reste baba. Bon, la verite c'est que je n'ai pas d'espace de stockage pour mettre mes photos. Mais je veux m'y mettre (et promis vous verrez Kyoyo) : que me conseillez-vous ? En gros j'y mettrais ma bibliotheque, exportee automatiquement en 1024x768, aujourd'hui depuis iView et demain sous Aperture ? Merci pour vos conseils, et si vous voulez que je ne pollue pas ce fil dites-le moi.


1024x768, si c'est la taille des images que tu envisages, c'est bien trop grand, tout le monde n'a pas un écran d'une résolution supérieure vu que c'est même une des résolutions les plus courantes, et ça signifierait que tes images n'apparaitraient pas en entier, mangées par les barres de menu, de navigateur... Je  te suggère de ne pas dépasser 600 pixels dans la plus grande dimension, c'est tout à fait suffisant, ça sera plus léger. 

Pour générer ta galerie à partir d'iView (pas encore à partir d'Aperture), si tu ne l'utilises pas, je te suggère l'incontournable Galerie de Didier Guillon. Pour l'hébergement, un espace perso courant de 100 Mo fourni par ton FAI est très suffisant pour mettre une très grande quantité d'images.


----------



## HmJ (5 Avril 2006)

Salut. Bon, je vais pas polluer ce fil avec mes demandes d'hebergement, mais je vais quand meme essayer de faire ca bien. En attendant, quelques photos pas encore retouchees... en attendant la vraie galerie.

C'etait l'epoque des cerisiers en fleur (les sakura ne donnent pas de fruit par contre) :






Le ciel etait superbe (ces portiques sont appeles tori) :







Et comme toujours on pouvait retrouver de majestueuses carpes Koi dans les bassins :


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2006)

la photo n'est peut-être pas terrible, suis pas une pro, mais j'en garde un magnifique souvenir en tous cas  plongées magnifiques grâce à la protection de la faune et de la flore là-bas  





HmJ, j'adore la photo des carpes Koi japonaises , un tit peu nostalgique  car j'en avais dans le bassin de mon ancienne maison et je les avais apprivoisées, ces carpes sont très sociables et ont la particularité de venir vous manger dans la main, elle sont très gloutonnes et quand vous en avez plusieurs qui vous "ventouse" la main c'est super rigolo


----------



## peyret (14 Avril 2006)

eh oui ! lp


----------



## Macbook Rod (29 Avril 2006)

et regardez la photo, on ne se renie pas....

macbook Rod


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2006)

Je suis partie il y a bientôt deux ans en Guyane Française, pour aller visiter et rencontrer mes beaux frères. J'y est découvert la jungle végétale et humaine. Je n'ai pas eu peur sur le moment mais rétrospectivement quand un beau matin on nous annonce l'assassinat d'un de mes beau frère ... j'en parle d'ailleurs dans un forum dédié. 
J'ai encore du mal à en parler car c'est tout récent. Mais bon je vais tenter de ne pas rentrer dans le mélo.

Mon beau frère vivait depuis cinq ans dans un hectare de forêt défriché à la main ou presque.





Il débitait lui même ses planches au moyen d'une tronçonneuse, le carbet de passage pour les visiteurs faisait 24 m2, rien de moins, avec point d'eau.





Nous bénéficions de tous le confort moderne, toilettes, douches, eau courante, électricité, congélateurs, barbecue ....Sachant que nous étions à deux heures de pirogue + deux heures de route de Cayenne ! Tous ça alimenté par des panneaux solaires qui ne nous permettait pas d'écouter de la musique sur un post mais c'est pas grave nous avions les oiseaux. 





Avec ce "rambo" des temps modernes nous avons fait quelques expeditions en forêt et en pirogue. Il fallait parfois attendre avec le chargement que les deux frères "passe un saut" particulièrement difficile. 





"Vous en avez pour combien de temps ?" "Oh une demie heure" ... Et une heure plus tard apparaissait des hommes armés sortis de la forêt. Je n'ai pas osé les prendre en photo ... Mais ils n'étaient pas agressifs, les armes sont une question de chasse mais aussi de survie. Et ces messieurs nous on quand même aidé à pousser la pirogue. 





Et oui, la guyane française est une véritable terre d'asile pour les clandestins brésiliens, les bons comme les méchants. Ils cherchent de l'or sur des "barges".





Dans la forêt il fait sombre, il faut la connaître pour se repérer, je suivais donc. 
On a même fait une expedition pour entrer les poinst GPS d'une mine clandestine. 
C'était le début de ce qu'y allait perdre mon beau frère...





Enfin voilà on pense à lui. On entame des procès aussi. 
Mon copain y retourne cette été, histoire de clarifier et je suis pas très rassurée :sick: 
Mais bon il sera pas tout seul. Ils sont plein là bas sur le fleuve.


----------



## twk (9 Mai 2006)

Y'a de jolies photo par ici  la plus belle pour moi c'est celle d'Yvos en première page :






Bravo Yvos 

Quelqu'un a des photos d'Australie ?


----------



## Renaud theron (9 Mai 2006)

Voir la pièce jointe 10580


Zut, c'est petit, il faut quel format pour être optimum ?


----------



## yvos (10 Mai 2006)

disons 500-600 pix la taille maximale


----------



## yvos (10 Mai 2006)

bon, je remet 10 balles dans le flipper 

un des plus chouettes sites que j'ai pu voir, c'était au Cambodge...tout le monde connait Angkor Vat...et bien même après avoir vu des milliards de photos du site, il n'y a qu'en y allant qu'on se rend compte du gigantisme de l'endroit...J'avais rarement ressenti ça.

Le site d'Angkor Vat, haut lieu de l'art khmer, inscrit à cette vaste entreprise commerciale qu'est le patrimoine mondial de l'UNESCO, fait partie d'un plus vaste ensemble, la cité d'Angkor, qui regroupe d'autres "monuments", temples ou palais connus, tels que le Bayon ou la galerie royale (les fameuses faces de Bouddha - qui ne se souvient pas de la scène finale et magistrale d'I_n the mood for love_) ou le Ta Prohm, connu pour ses arbres enserrant les temples. Angkor s'étend sur _grosso modo, _un carré de 20km de côté. On y circule à pieds, en charette, en vélo, mais plus pratique, en moto-scoot, archi répandu en asie du sud est.

La plupart des gens visite l'endroit en 1 ou 2 jours, ce qui ne permet de voir qu'une seule fois chacun des grands ensembles, généralement aux plus mauvaises heures, et avec la foule (les touristes pulullent). Avec un peu plus de temps - 4 à 5 jours - on peut se ballader, ajuster ses visites pour profiter des meilleurs moments de la journée, et se retrouver très facilement seul. Bien sûr, on est pas obligé d'être asociable - après tout, la condition de touriste c'est de visiter comme tout le monde - mais la magie d'un lever de soleil en étant totalement seul et serein, est incomparable..








Evidemment, si tout le monde va au même endroit, c'est que cela peut être assez chouette:






Angkor écrase toutes les autres richesses "touristiques" du pays, et il serait particulièrement dommage de circonscrire une découverte du Cambodge à cela: d'autres sites moins connus, plus reculés, sont superbes. La capitale, Phnom Penh, est sympathique (superbe musée - dont les pièces maitresses auraient pu être celles emportées par les colons et actuellement au musée Guimet à Paris  ). Les rizières, les plages, l'accueil, le Mékong, le Tonle Sap (un lac dont le niveau varie d'à peu près 6m en fonction des écoulements), l'histoire ancienne et contemporaine (la mémoire de la guerre civile est omniprésente)..énormement de choses à voir, à vivre, à comprendre 

Pour y aller, on peut très facilement entrer dans le pays par voie aérienne directe, par voire terrestre depuis la thailande ou sur le mékong depuis le vietnam (ce qu'on a fait - puisque le parcours était plus long). Le visa peut s'obtenir à la frontière (ambiance far west et trafic en tous genre)...le plus dur est de choper un billet pour bangkok, plaque tournante de la région, et de prévoir suffisamment de temps pour les déplacements. (les routes, c'est rare )


----------



## twk (10 Mai 2006)

Vraiment superbe


----------



## Renaud theron (10 Mai 2006)

Voir la pièce jointe 10592


Et cet immeuble est habité




			
				yvos a dit:
			
		

> disons 500-600 pix la taille maximale



Merci 

cependant c'est toujours aussi petit...


----------



## CarodeDakar (13 Mai 2006)

Ouf, Yvos, à se jeter par terre, j'imagine qu'être présent est fort impressionnant, ce rouge sang, partout dans le ciel... Je l'ai vu une fois, au Nord du Sénégal, avant une tempête de sable, tout autour de nous, que du rouge, en haut, en bas, à droite,à gauche...

---

Au même endroit: à l'ouest d'Accra, à Cape Castle, un "château", qui a une certaine époque, à été plus passant.  

À rajouter: atmosphère lourde, chaude, criarde. Vu d'en haut, c'est plus facile à gérer...


----------



## jeanba3000 (18 Mai 2006)

Salut les gens !

Je reviens proposer d'autres photos de mon séjour au Gabon, j'ai enfin à peu près fini de scanner quelques 1800 photos, reste encore à corriger, trier, etc., et ça avance au goutte à goutte vu le peu de temps que j'y consacre...  

Ce coup-ci ce j'ai sélectionné quelques magnifiques et étonnantes fleurs...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2006)

jeanba3000 a dit:
			
		

> Salut les gens !
> 
> Je reviens proposer d'autres photos de mon séjour au Gabon, j'ai enfin à peu près fini de scanner quelques 1800 photos, reste encore à corriger, trier, etc., et ça avance au goutte à goutte vu le peu de temps que j'y consacre...



Des fleurs carnivores   :rateau:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Mai 2006)

Souvenirs du Tibet ... ... ...


----------



## jpmiss (1 Juin 2006)

Sympa ton safari au kenya TheBig


----------



## jeanba3000 (24 Juillet 2006)

JB au Gabon 3, le retour du fils de la revanche !

Bref j'ai enfin trouv&#233; le temps de s&#233;lectionner une grosse s&#233;rie de photos parmis un peu moins de 2000 clich&#233;s (ouf !), que de la belle balade. La temp&#233;rature actuelle donne un aper&#231;u de celle qu'on avait alors en Janvier l&#224;-bas...

Une que j'aime bien :


----------



## Tyite Bulle (28 Août 2006)

moins exotique: Venise
La photo a rien de romantique, d'ailleurs je sais pas si je l'aime ou pas: une des nombreuses petites rues de Venise ...


----------



## utc (28 Août 2006)

J'arrive ici par hasard, c'est beau, bravo !


----------



## twk (29 Août 2006)

Superbe thebig


----------



## CarodeDakar (29 Août 2006)

L'incroyable assurance de l'honn&#234;t&#233; des gens du Minnesota , pour plusieurs d'origine norv&#233;gienne - on voit encore des drapeaux de la Norv&#232;ge flotter un peu partout. 

Vente libre de l&#233;gumes du jardin, en pleine campagne - pr&#232;s de Fargo.


----------



## olof (30 Août 2006)

CarodeDakar a dit:
			
		

> L'incroyable assurance de l'honnêté des gens du Minnesota



Incroyable, incroyable, en Suisse aussi on trouve ce genre de vente !


----------



## utc (31 Août 2006)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Une première ici aussi : Colmar
> 
> Une autre : vignoble alsacien vu du ciel :rateau:


"La petite Venise" à Colmar



			
				olof a dit:
			
		

> Incroyable, incroyable, en Suisse aussi on trouve ce genre de vente !


En Afrique aussi il y a des choses incroyables ! (de l'essence auto en vente, dans des bouteilles d'un litre ou plus, en pleine ville)


----------



## golf (2 Septembre 2006)

Colmar
Vignoble alsacien vu du ciel

Une autre : clocher de nuit à Besançon


----------



## yvos (15 Octobre 2006)

Vu que je viens de boucler une galerie sur le Ladakh,  trois extraits (en plus de celles que j'ai déjà pu mettre ailleurs)

une photo d'un gompa, monastère bouddhiste:






un petit paysage du coin:






et puis un grand classique, à Agra cette fois:






Bonne ballade  

(la suite, c'est par là )


----------



## Nat Design (19 Octobre 2006)




----------



## Nat Design (19 Octobre 2006)




----------



## Nat Design (19 Octobre 2006)




----------



## CarodeDakar (8 Novembre 2006)

Discussion autour d'une charrette...


----------



## NED (8 Février 2007)

Je suis rentré de l'Ile Maurice ce matin, petit choc thermique a l'arrivée quand même...mais content de retrouver le forum.


----------



## mokona44 (25 Février 2007)




----------



## yvos (25 Février 2007)

r&#226;aaaa c'est beau!


----------



## mademoisellecha (7 Mars 2007)

La Mauritanie en 2005  petit échantillon de ciel, de sable...


----------



## Luc G (7 Mars 2007)

mademoisellecha a dit:


> La Mauritanie en 2005  petit échantillon de ciel, de sable...



Ça fait plaisir à voir, souvenirs, souvenirs : la Mauritanie 25 ans plus tôt 





oasis de Toungad dans l'Adrar mauritanien


----------



## mokona44 (9 Mars 2007)

la discussion "postez vos plus belles photos" est fermé.. T_T  rabattons nous sur ce merveilleux livret de voyage! ^^


----------



## jpmiss (10 Mars 2007)

Merde alors quand je suis all&#233; au Vietnam j'ai pas eu le temps d'aller faire un tour dans ce coin l&#224;.
Faut absolument que j'y retourne! :love:


----------



## yvos (11 Mars 2007)

ce n'est pas vraiment le th&#232;me mais &#231;a s'y rattache: Sapa, c'est tr&#232;s beau, rizi&#232;res en terrasse, pas mal de trek &#224; faire dans le coin...par contre, il faut vraiment passer au del&#224; de tout le mis&#233;rable cirque touristique, parce que dans le genre zoo humain, c'est assez incroyable: des hordes de frenchies qui d&#233;barquent arm&#233;s de zoom gros comme des obus point&#233;s sur les gamins des ethnies (le march&#233; de Sapa est pr&#233;sent&#233; comme une attraction touristique pour aller &#224; la rencontre des locaux  ) qui viennent vendre leur production au march&#233;...detestable. C'est malheureusement un grand classique du coin. 
Alors quand en plus tu t'es cass&#233; le @#l dans des bus pourris et que tu vois cela &#224; l'arriv&#233;e...:arfraid:


----------



## jpmiss (19 Mars 2007)

C'est malheureusement le cas un peu partout au Vietnam (et ailleurs). J'ai un souvenir assez p&#233;nible de hordes de vendeurs de naperons particuli&#232;rement collants limite aggressifs a Hoalu. Mais bon, faut bien comprendre que quand tu descend du bus y'a un gros symbole $ sur ton front et les touristes y contribuent largement. J'ai vu de am&#233;ricains distribuer des dollars pour acheter des trucs dont le prix n'en vallait pas le 1/10eme juste pour qu'on leur foute la paix. Apr&#232;s faut pas s'&#233;tonner que les gens se jettent sur toi et te harcellent dans l'&#233;spoir que tu r&#233;agisse de la m&#234;me fa&#231;on.
Mais moi ils me faisaient pas trop chier. D'apr&#232;s un pote qui vivait sur place, je leur faisait peur avec mes cheveux longs mon bouc et mon tatouage (un look de "killer" l&#224; bas parait-il    )


----------



## matthieu2278 (19 Mars 2007)

Bonjour &#224; tous, pour ma premi&#232;re participation &#224; ce fil, voici quelques photos de mon voyage de l'&#233;t&#233; dernier en Egipte. A Charmalchec dans un hotel Crown Plaza au bord de la mer rouge et sa bari&#232;re de carrail... Un r&#233;gal....:rateau: 

Pour la premi&#232;re, voici l'hotel ou nous &#233;tions...






Pour la seconde, voici le d&#233;sert du Sina&#239; ou nous avons fait une petite balade en quad au milieu des dunes...






Les photos ne sont pas tr&#232;s belles, mais les paysages &#233;taient magnifiques...


----------



## jpmiss (19 Mars 2007)

Moi en Egypte, mon hotel il &#233;tait l&#224;:






Si si, regarde bien au premier plan c'est ma chambre: on voit mon duvet 

Et la semaine prochaine je vais dans le m&#234;me genre d'h&#244;tel en Jordanie  :love:


----------



## yvos (20 Mars 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> Et la semaine prochaine je vais dans le même genre d'hôtel en Jordanie  :love:




Tu verras, les mecs sont moins pro côté improvisation dans le desert dans le Wadi Rum..


----------



## jpmiss (10 Avril 2007)

Mes dernieres chambres d'h&#244;tel. 
La suite sur mon site, rubrique Jordanie.


----------



## Lalis (10 Avril 2007)

Bravo à tous pour vos très belles images qui invitent au voyage... au moins à la rêverie...  

Monastère d'Ivolginski, près d'Oulan Oude, Bouriatie (Sibérie).
Mon plus beau voyage. :love: 



Photo réalisée avec un Olympus argentique, pellicule Kodak 400 asa, scan du négatif, pas retouchée (sais pas le faire).

Si elle vous plait, j'en ai d'autres...


----------



## jpmiss (10 Avril 2007)

Lalis a dit:


> Si elle vous plait, j'en ai d'autres...


Vas y fais peter, c'est un coin qu'on a pas l'habitude de voir (contrairement a Petra par ex.)


----------



## matthieu2278 (10 Avril 2007)

En tout cas, félicitation à vous tous, vos photos sont aussi magnifiques que vos voyages....


----------



## Lalis (10 Avril 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> Vas y fais peter, c'est un coin qu'on a pas l'habitude de voir (contrairement a Petra par ex.)



Merci de l'encouragement, c'est sympa. 

Donc voici, toujours avec le vieil Olympus argentique. J'en ai aussi des numériques, mais je en vais pas vous assommer avec la steppe et le Baïkal, hein, enfin pas tout d'un coup.  

Dans un village sur l'ile d'Olkhon, sur le Baïkal








Le Baïkal (je veux y retourner, l'hiver  :hosto: )



La steppe, juste avant une terrible tempête



Plus classique, et un jour gris, les lamas (le photographe photographié  )


----------



## mademoisellecha (14 Avril 2007)

tour du Maroc, je viens de rentrer. 

Fès depuis les toits, a l'interieur de la medina : 













Quartier des tanneurs 





moi :rateau: le soleil ca pique les yeux un peu 





La palmeraie des gorges de Todgha et on aperçoit derrière les palmiers, au bout d'un long pont suspendu et de plein de marches comme dans Indiana Jones, notre pension ! Village de Tabia.





"la saucisse cocktail et le pic à apéro", ma soeur et moi  les gorges de Todgha toujours. 






Théo et Marine dans la voiture, direction Ouarzazate 











Le temps a été pourri de Tabount à Marrakech donc pas de photo correcte pour les paysages traversés durant ce trajet...
Marrakech, donc...



 
(oui la mosquée est décapitée je sais j'ai honte)





Dire que c'était hier... Comme le RER B m'a fait mal ce matin.


----------



## NED (17 Avril 2007)

Merci pour ce voyage, Mademoisellecha. Je crois qu'en même temps, rien qu'en regardant ton visage, ici ou au bout du monde, on voyage déjà pas mal.....


----------



## mademoisellecha (17 Avril 2007)

ooooooooooooooooh NED 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :love:


----------



## matthieu2278 (23 Avril 2007)

NED a dit:


> Merci pour ce voyage, Mademoisellecha. Je crois qu'en même temps, rien qu'en regardant ton visage, ici ou au bout du monde, on voyage déjà pas mal.....


 
Il est pas croyable celui là.... :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: 

Mais il a pas tout à fait tors.... :love: :love: :love: 

    

Très beau voyage les filles...


----------



## yvos (23 Avril 2007)

bon, pour les effusions, les &#233;motions, tout &#231;a, il y a d'autres endroits, hein...
ou alors mettez des photos avec


----------



## CarodeDakar (27 Avril 2007)

Comme j'arrivais à Kintampo au Ghana, j'avais encore le sentiment d'être en voyage


----------



## alèm (14 Mai 2007)

_Monts d'Arrée - Roc'h Trevezel (Pays du Menez-Are donc)









Monts d'Arrée - Forêt de Huelgoat









Presqu'ile de Crozon - Cap de la Chèvre (Pays du Menez-Hom donc)





(Menez = Mont)_


----------



## yvos (14 Mai 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4265696 a dit:
			
		

> _
> (Menez = Mont)_



Un quelconque rapport avec Bernard? 
l
l
l
l
l
l
l
l
l
l
l
l
l
l
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------->


----------



## alèm (14 Mai 2007)

_je l'ai faite hier dans la voiture, je me suis fait limite engueul&#233;&#8230; 

d'ailleurs, pour un picard au nom breton hein ! 
_


----------



## Maurice le poisson rouge (16 Mai 2007)

... Mais il faisait trop humide, alors on a dû écourter... :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2007)

Hé Maurice, ça te dirai pas de mettre des photos à toi? 
http://www.destin-tanganyika.com/images/bac-coraux.jpg


----------



## Bibabelou (5 Juillet 2007)

les voyages en camping/vélo ya que ça de vrai!!!


----------



## anthoprotic (7 Juillet 2007)

Bonjour


D&#233;sol&#233; de poser cette question, mais je voudrais savoir comment vous faite pour poster une  image ''pleine page'' dans vos post , sans avoir recour a un lien  

Merci et d&#233;sol&#233; de cette question... 

EDIT: Je pr&#233;cise que j'ai essayer d'ajouter JPEG de moins de 100 Ko et &#231;a n'a pas fonctionn&#233;


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2007)

anthoprotic a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> 
> Désolé de poser cette question, mais je voudrais savoir comment vous faite pour poster une  image ''pleine page'' dans vos post , sans avoir recour a un lien
> ...



Dans la fenêtre de réponse tu as tout un tas d'outils vachement bien expliqué : ici. 
Je te conseille en général de lire les "annonces épinglés en haut des forum" car les problèmes de ce genre sont traités.


----------



## anthoprotic (7 Juillet 2007)

Merci mais je l'avais déja lu... 

J'ai testé avec plusieurs images différentes, mais j'ai ce message d'erreur:


 		Gérer les pièces jointes 	 Erreurs d'upload *Saw 3.jpg*:
		Échec de l'upload du fichier. 	
*gallery8_hires20070621.jpg*:
		Échec de l'upload du fichier. 	
*saw.jpg*:
		Votre fichier de 637,4 Ko octets dépasse la limite du forum de 195,3 Ko pour ce type de fichier. 	



Que faire


----------



## Luc G (7 Juillet 2007)

anthoprotic a dit:


> Votre fichier de 637,4 Ko octets dépasse la limite du forum de 195,3 Ko pour ce type de fichier.



Dans le cas présent, l'image que tu veux charger sur le serveur de MacGé est trop grosse, elle est donc refusée. Tu dois la réduire avant d'essayer de la charger comme pièce jointe.

Tu peux aussi poster des images sans les charger sur le serveur de MacGé si elles sont déjà sur le net en utilisant la balise 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais là aussi il ne faut pas mettre d'image trop grosses.

Pour voir comment font les autres pour poster des images et plus généralement pour comprendre les balises, tu peux choisir un post qui fait ce que tu voudrais et faire "citer", tu verras alors le texte source qui permet d'afficher l'image.


----------



## anthoprotic (7 Juillet 2007)

D'accord merci mais pourquoi les autres images ne fonctionnent pas?


----------



## joubichou (14 Juillet 2007)

une photo 2x2 trop lourde

1,7X trop lourde

2,5x trop lourde

5,4x trop lourde, elle te vaut ton carton jaune rien qu'&#224; elle seule

2,8x trop lourde

et pour la fin : 6,2x trop lourde&#8230;


----------



## da capo (14 Juillet 2007)

je ne sais pas si la cure de guiness est termin&#233;e ou pas mais&#8230; 
1 - r&#233;duire la taille
2 - passer &#224; la ligne entre deux photos&#8230;

c'est pas que pour les autres 

ps : je suis d&#233;&#231;u : pas de moutons


----------



## Chang (16 Juillet 2007)

Flag !!


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2007)

La dernière photo, c'est après toutes les bières?


----------



## jpmiss (17 Juillet 2007)

Tiens celle de la tour me rappele quelque chose:






PS: c'est vrai que tu pourrais faire gaffe a la taille de tes photos


----------



## nicomaly (20 Juillet 2007)

Tanzanie le mois dernier ...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












La suite prochainement à travers un site.


----------



## alèm (20 Juillet 2007)

starmac a dit:


> je ne sais pas si la cure de guiness est terminée ou pas mais
> 1 - réduire la taille
> 2 - passer à la ligne entre deux photos
> 
> c'est pas que pour les autres



*ça va mieux là ? *


l'énervement est contre l'auteur des méfaits tout le monde n'a pas une T1 pour voir ses photos


----------



## takamaka (13 Août 2007)

*Affiche "Bois Fanta, c'est BambOOcha"*
Antananarivo - Madagascar
Canon Ixus 40​


----------



## Bibabelou (26 Août 2007)




----------



## takamaka (26 Août 2007)

Avant de shooter, tu as pass&#233; 2h avec un bouilleur de cru?


----------



## Redoch (3 Septembre 2007)

​


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2007)

En cliquant sur l'image vous arriverez sur la gallerie portfolio du voyage.


----------



## fpoil (4 Septembre 2007)

Voir la pièce jointe 14948


----------



## monvilain (4 Septembre 2007)

Bali


----------



## monvilain (4 Septembre 2007)

Maroc tAGHAZOUTE
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Corse


----------



## alèm (4 Septembre 2007)

tu peux diminuer le poids de la premi&#232;re ? merci d'avance.


----------



## monvilain (4 Septembre 2007)

:rose: Merci SMALLIMAGE


----------



## yvos (4 Septembre 2007)

fpoil a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 14948




ho toi je sens que tu es &#224; Bunaken :love:

alors surtout, surtout va faire une petite plong&#233;e sur l'&#233;pave et surtout, descend dans le golfe de tomimi et va dans les Toggian :love:


r&#226;aaaa bordil j't'envie :love:


ajout de photo puisque c'est un thread photo


----------



## fpoil (4 Septembre 2007)

yvos a dit:


> ho toi je sens que tu es &#224; Bunaken :love:
> 
> alors surtout, surtout va faire une petite plong&#233;e sur l'&#233;pave et surtout, descend dans le golfe de tomimi et va dans les Toggian :love:
> 
> ...



bah euh...je suis rentr&#233; ce matin... et m.... 

quand aux toggians, 5 jours de bonheur &#224; l'island retreat et une mer cristalline au possible


et aussi Makassar, le pays torraja, poso, tempe lake...

d'autres photos plus tard


----------



## yvos (4 Septembre 2007)

fpoil a dit:


> bah euh...je suis rentré ce matin... et m....
> 
> quand aux toggians, 5 jours de bonheur à l'island retreat et une mer cristalline au possible




râaaaaaaa bordel, j'y était resté une petite dizaine de jour!

T'as dû manger comme un roi avec les plats de Sylvie?

aie aie aie!


----------



## monvilain (4 Septembre 2007)

Le paradis..aie aie


----------



## fpoil (7 Septembre 2007)

photo prise par ma femme avec un ixus 700


----------



## Chang (8 Septembre 2007)

Mosquee de Kashgar - Xinjiang - Chine







Lac Karakul - Xinjiang - Chine/Tadjikistan 

"ce lac culmine à 3600 m sous le regard de 3 monts enneigés (le premier à 6500m, le deuxième a 7546 et le plus haut à 7719m..."







Tuyuk - Xinjiang - Chine






... souvenirs souvenirs ... faut que j'y retourne ...


----------



## yvos (8 Septembre 2007)

h&#233; h&#233; regarde les deux premi&#232;res pages de ce sujet


----------



## Chang (8 Septembre 2007)

yvos a dit:


> hé hé regarde les deux premières pages de ce sujet



Superbes tes photos ...

Je vis en Chine, je n'ai malheureusement pas le temps de voyager autant que je voudrais mais ce periple avec des copains est bien le plus beau voyage que j'ai fait ...

On a retrouve un pote qui enseignait l'anglais la bas, a Kashgar, comme beaucoup d'etrangers dans toutes les villes de Chine, un des rares qui ne faisait pas partit des "crazy christians" (comprendre "missionaires") et comme il avait qq connaissances la route au lac Karakul a ete bien organisee ... 

Poulet roti et pinot ramene par mes potes francais avec la vue sur le lac, c'est un souvenir magique que je garde encore ...

Il est vrai que le Xinjiang fait face aux memes problemes que le Tibet mais personne n'en parle ... L'apres 11 septembre aidant, Pekin a mis en place une repression assez impressionante dans cette zone. La place centrale de Kashgar avec l'enorme statue de Mao, surveillees par des cameras, fait assez froid dans le dos ... je ne m'etallerai pas sur les histoires que mon potes m'a raconte.

Une question me taraude l'esprit ... 

Quand on est arrive au lac Karakul, les mecs qui peuvent t'heberger pour une nuit dans leur sorte de yourte, nous on accostes, et quand on leur a dit que nous etions francais, ils nous ont chante "Alouette, petite alouette ..." ... Ils nous on dit qu'un groupe de francais ayant sejourner un soir avec eux la leur avait appris ... Ce serait pas toi par hasard ?? 

Bref, je suis pas chez moi donc j'ai pas d'autres fotos de ce voyage, mais cest definitivement une destination a recommander. Pas facile d'acces pour cause de temps et d'argent (koike sur place c'est pas cher) mais bien planifie, c'est vraiment faisable.

J'aimerais bien y retourner par Urumqi-Turpan (deja fait, Tuyuk qui est juste a cote est une ville preservee dans son etat traditionel avec ses habitants et juste ouverte en 2005 quand on y est passe)- Kashgar et Hotan que l'on a pas fait par manque de temps.

Car il est vrai quil faut du temps ... le train est long, le pays est grand, mais le paysage et les gens sont magnifiques ...


----------



## flor (24 Septembre 2007)




----------



## So6 (30 Septembre 2007)

P&#233;rou, ao&#251;t-septembre 2006, ici, Machu Picchu. C'est pas ce qu'il y a de plus beau dans le pays mais c'est ce qui attire le plus ceux qui n'y sont jamais all&#233;s.

image trop lourde


----------



## fedo (1 Mai 2008)




----------



## jpmiss (1 Mai 2008)

Ca doit être joli ce coin ou la mer penche. 
C'est là qu'ils ont inventé le ski nautique?


----------



## fedo (2 Mai 2008)

> Ca doit être joli ce coin ou la mer penche.



prise depuis une voiture en mouvement JP .

sinon la mer penche pas mal labàs après, surtout après écoute des programmes psychédéliques des radios locales .


----------



## mokona44 (13 Mai 2008)




----------



## hippo sulfite (13 Mai 2008)

Quelques vues de Petra en Jordanie. Bon, le voyage est un peu ancien : 2000 (négatifs passés au scan.) Et puis, vous avez vu le "Trésor" il y a peu à la télé (enfin pour ceux qui regardent )
Mais tant pis.


----------



## hippo sulfite (16 Mai 2008)




----------



## thescreaminghand (26 Mai 2008)

Encore le printemps au Japon 




​ 



​


----------



## hippo sulfite (28 Mai 2008)




----------



## yvos (28 Septembre 2011)

Indonésie - Florès (ici)

une femme de l'ethnie Ngada sur son pas de porte 






_remontée de sujet suite à ce message_​


----------



## plovemax (28 Septembre 2011)

Question : la règle du portefolio "une photo/jour/membre" s'applique-t-elle sur ce fil? (pour un "compte rendu de voyage" je verrai plutôt un truc genre 3 à 5 photos maxi ou alors 3 maxi/jour)  Cette question n'est ni pour troller ni pour faire suer, il s'agit d'une réelle intérogation de ma part au vu de l'historique de ce fil.  

Euh sinon il n'était pas délaissé, ce fil, il était carrément enterré


----------



## Toum'aï (28 Septembre 2011)

plovemax a dit:


> Question : la règle du portefolio "une photo/jour/membre" s'applique-t-elle sur ce fil? (pour un "compte rendu de voyage" je verrai plutôt un truc genre 3 à 5 photos maxi ou alors 3 maxi/jour)  Cette question n'est ni pour troller ni pour faire suer, il s'agit d'une réelle intérogation de ma part au vu de l'historique de ce fil.
> 
> Euh sinon il n'était pas délaissé, ce fil, il était carrément enterré



Moi je dirais que oui, sinon ça va tourner à la soirée diapos...  :sleep:


----------



## Scalounet (28 Septembre 2011)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Moi je dirais que oui, sinon ça va tourner à la soirée diapos...  :sleep:


En même temps, je ne vois pas l'intérêt de ne mettre qu&#8217;une seule photo pour montrer la beauté ou les spécificités d'un pays, d&#8217;ailleurs si l&#8217;on regarde bien, certains posts contenaient visiblement plusieurs photos.

Je rejoins plovemax dans l&#8217;idée ! (3 photos par jour, ça donne déjà une bonne idée)

édit: Ceci étant, je suis content, c&#8217;est grâce a moi qu&#8217;on déterre ce thème !


----------



## yvos (28 Septembre 2011)

plovemax a dit:


> Question : la règle du portefolio "une photo/jour/membre" s'applique-t-elle sur ce fil? (pour un "compte rendu de voyage" je verrai plutôt un truc genre 3 à 5 photos maxi ou alors 3 maxi/jour)  Cette question n'est ni pour troller ni pour faire suer, il s'agit d'une réelle intérogation de ma part au vu de l'historique de ce fil.
> 
> Euh sinon il n'était pas délaissé, ce fil, il était carrément enterré



_La question est légitime  . Je vous propose de partir sur le principe suivant: on accepte pour l'instant plusieurs photos par post si tant est qu'elles soient un peu enrobées de commentaires pour rendre un peu vivant le sujet. Pas de flood photographique. Un effort de sélection est par ailleurs demandé -> on ne veut pas l'album de vos vacances mais les photos que vous estimez être les plus à même d'illustrer votre voyage et donner envie. Ceci n'implique pas non plus de mettre coûte que coûte une photo sous prétexte d'avoir fait un voyage.  

Ce fil a été initié alors qu'il n'existait pas de règle sur le nombre de photos/membre/jour.

Enfin, dernier point : ce sujet n'est pas exclusivement photographique -> illustrations, dessins, texte ont également leur place. 


Ps: Ce fil, comme bien d'autres, n'était pas enterré. Ce sont les options d'affichage par défaut des sujets de Portfolio (affichage des fils dont l'activité remonte à moins de 6 mois) qui laissent de côté les fils les plus anciens. 
Il suffit de changer les préférences (en bas à gauche sur la page d'accueil d'une section d'un forum - Portfolio en l'occurrence) pour les faire apparaître _


----------



## jogary (28 Septembre 2011)

Au Sénégal. Après une heure d'attente  les cornes de l'antilope ne passeront pas et le boa repartira :mouais:







Lui, en revanche, on va le laisser tranquille...:love:


----------



## jogary (2 Octobre 2011)

Voici une tribu Pygmées en république Centrafricaine. Je les ai rencontrés à côté du fleuve oubangui qui jouxte  la république démocratique du Congo.
C'est un petit village de pécheur. Ils vivent en se déplaçant régulièrement...






Il sont vraiment petits de taille.Voici une de leur hutte qui construisent régulièrement.


----------



## jogary (26 Juillet 2012)

Voici une photo toujours prise en République Centrafricaine. Ce guérisseur exerçait dans sa case et avait bien sûr des clients :mouais:








PS: si c'est une photo par jour dans la section et non pas dans le fil, enlevez ma photo :rose:


----------



## NightWalker (29 Juillet 2012)

Le site de Petra est immense. Il se visite en deux jours minimum normalement si on veut vraiment tout voir.










Le désert de Wadi Rum est encore autre chose... 
Moins connu que la mer morte ou la mer rouge... mais le spectacle est spectaculaire...


----------



## fedo (4 Août 2013)

pour le pays et la province, c'est marqué, cherchez bien


----------



## plovemax (4 Août 2013)

Début Juillet 2013 :

Une journée en mer pour observer les animaux marins (avec l'espoir de voir des mammifères) Sortie organisée par l'association découverte du vivant, avec la collaboration du GECEM.

Dès la sortie du port de Sanary nous voyons un poisson lune



Poisson lune​
Nous en croiserons plusieurs (15_20) dans la journée: les méduses sont arrivées sur la côte et avec elles, leur prédateurs  .

Premier objectif la sortie du canyon de Cassis zone d'upwelling important et par conséquent il risque d'y avoir du monde. 

La première chose que nous y rencontrons c'est une chasse de thon rouge accompagnée de puffin (et quelques fou de Bassan). Les thons sont relativement impressionnant (1m50). Ça grouille carrément. 




Puffin et Thon rouge de Méditerranée​
puis très vite nous tombons sur un groupe de dauphin bleu et blanc qui viennent jouer dans les vagues de prou et d'étrave.




Dauphin bleu et blanc 




Dauphin bleu et blanc​
Nous croiserons plusieurs groupes dans la journée. (environ 250 individus)

Puis soudain retenti un premier cri sur le pont : "souffle! Souffle à 11h à 1km!" Nous mettons le cap sur celui-ci : c'est un... non deux rorquals communs qui visiblement sont en pleine pêche de Krill, nous avons tout le temps de les observer : ils sondent et remontent plusieurs fois sans vraiment se déplacer. Nous verrons 19 rorquals établissant ainsi un nouveau record de l'association. Certain verront même des sauts, comportement rare du rorqual en Méditerranée quand à moi je ne verrais que la mousse   




Rorqual commun souffle 





Rorqual commun sonde​
On ne voit pas le temps passer, il est temps de rentrer au port après 6h de navigation et 150km parcourus. En chemin, on croise de nouveau un groupe de dauphin dont certains veulent bien venir jouer 



Dauphin bleu et blanc​
Dans le même temps, un fou de Bassan immature vient à la parade au-dessus du navire.



Fou de Bassan juvénile




Port de Sanary/mer ​


----------



## fedo (12 Août 2013)




----------



## leolie (12 Septembre 2013)

Elles sont superbes vos photos ! Ca donne envie !


----------



## fedo (14 Septembre 2013)

Banff


----------

